# 2000 Altima GLE driver's side mirror



## HurricaneJ213 (Nov 9, 2006)

The glass has broken, and I saw in another thread about getting replacement glass (that thread was for a '98). When I went to the Nissan dealer he told me that they used curved glass and that there was no way that they could replace the glass, that I would have to order a whole side mirror includint the motor and all. Is this true? and if it is, I have found a replacement from a parts side, will I be able to install it myself?


----------



## HurricaneJ213 (Nov 9, 2006)

bttt...can someone give me a response? I've been driving around with a broken mirror for a month...


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Never dealt with a broken mirror, so I can 't helptoo much. If the dealer says the glass can not be replaced alone then I'd replace the whole unit. However, if you have access to a blower heat gun, (looks like a hair dryer that is used in the electronics industry) you might be able to loosen the tape that holds the mirror to the mechanical housing. but make sure before you do that you have either an extra mirror or housing on hand incase it does not work.
Craftsman 27801 1500 watt Heavy-Duty Heat Gun at Sears.com


Frank


----------

